# PWM-Hub von phanteks enthoo primo regelt nicht über CPUFAN und bei SYSFAN nur bedingt



## Sgiig78 (23. Oktober 2014)

*PWM-Hub von phanteks enthoo primo regelt nicht über CPUFAN und bei SYSFAN nur bedingt*

Hallo zusammen , 

erstmal eine kurze Vorstellung von mir .
Bin der Siggi 32 Jahre alt und komme aus NRW in der nähe von Köln .

Nun zu meinem Problem :

Besitze ein Phanteks enthoo primo mit der integrierten PWM Platine zur Lüftersteuerung . 
Die Lüfter lassen sich bei mir nicht korrekt regeln .

Angeschlossen sind die 5 Lüfter die Werkseitig im Gehäuse verbaut sind (Fan1 nur 1 Lüfter Fan 2-3 jeweils 2 Lüfter über Y-Kabel ohne Tachosignal).
Die Lüfter haben einen 3 Pin-Anschluss und die PWM-Platine des Phanteks wird dann mit einem 4 Pin stecker an das Mainboard angeschlossen .

Angeschlossen an SYSFAN 1-3 ohne den Molex Stecker lassen sich die Lüfter von einer Drehzahl von ca. 800 - 400 regeln , jedoch muss ich beim start des Rechners die Drehzahl auf max. stellen damit diese anfangen zu drehen (Das liegt wohl am zu geringen Strom ). Ist der Molex mit angeschlossen ist keine Reglung möglich da soweit ich weiß SYSFAN 1-3 keine PWM Steuerung unterstützen . 

Wird das ganze an den CPUFAN 1 oder 2 angeschlossen , die ich denke PWM unterstützen ist weder mit noch ohne Molex eine Regelung möglich . Die Lüfter drehen immer auf voller Drehzahl .

Regeln tue ich das ganze wenn möglich entweder übers BIOS oder das Command Center von MSI .
Mainboard ist das MSI "EDIT: Z97"  MPOWER MAX . EDIT: Dazu wollte ich noch erwähnen das dieses Mainboard nich in der Kompatibilitätenliste von Phanteks aufgefürt ist .



PWM ist für mich ehrlich gesagt Neuland 

Hoffe das Ihr mir helfen könnt und bedanke mich schonmal für jede unterstützung .


MfG


Siggi


----------



## Addi (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PWM-Hub von phanteks enthoo primo regelt nicht über CPUFAN und bei SYSFAN nur bedingt*

Ich habe ein MSI Mpower z87. Und ich habe auch ein Phanteks Enhto Primo.

Ich habe 5 Lüfter an der Platine angeschlossen. Dann geht nur EIN bestimmtes Kabel (Das mit 4 Pins) zu einem PWM-Anschluss des Mainboards. 
Bei mir funktioniert das auch an den Sysfan Anschlüssen, allerdings lassen sich da Lüfter nur bis zu 50 % runter regeln, bei den CPU 1-2 sind es glaube ich 20 %.
Und den Molex habe ich sowieso angeschlossen.


Nachtrag: Das Mainboard gibt beim starten automatisch eine hohe Drehzahl damit die Lüfter anlaufen und regelt nach ein paar Sekunden langsam runter.


----------



## Sgiig78 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PWM-Hub von phanteks enthoo primo regelt nicht über CPUFAN und bei SYSFAN nur bedingt*

Also scheint es bei dir an den SYSFAN Anschlüssen Problemlos zu funktionieren . 
Bei meinem Board , welches übrigens das Z97 ist (habs oben aktualisiert) ist es ebenso CPUFAN kann man weiter runter regeln .
Leider hab ich sobald der Molex dran ist keine Reaktion mehr . aber schon mal gut zu wissen das es bei dir funktioniert .


MfG


Siggi


----------



## Trepok (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PWM-Hub von phanteks enthoo primo regelt nicht über CPUFAN und bei SYSFAN nur bedingt*

Ich hab auch ein Enthoo Primo und ein Asus Maximus Hero. 
Die Platine ist ganz normal am Mainboard angeschlossen,  ohne Zusatzstromversorgung.
Läuft alles ohne Probleme und die Lüfter lassen sich abschalten. 
Ohne die zusätzliche Stromversorgung scheint bei dir auch alles normal zu laufen.
In der Beschreibung steht auch, daß nur bei Bedarf der Zusatz-Anschluss genutzt werden soll.


----------



## Sgiig78 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PWM-Hub von phanteks enthoo primo regelt nicht über CPUFAN und bei SYSFAN nur bedingt*



Trepok schrieb:


> Ohne die zusätzliche Stromversorgung scheint bei dir auch alles normal zu laufen.
> In der Beschreibung steht auch, daß nur bei Bedarf der Zusatz-Anschluss genutzt werden soll.


 
Normal würde ich das nicht nennen . Ohne Molex laufen die bei Start nicht an und lassen sich nur von 400-800 regeln . 
Bei 100% hab ich 800 rpm , bei 75% 400 , bei weniger gehen die Lüfter aus . 

Normal wäre bis ca. 1200 .


MfG


Siggi


----------



## Adi1 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PWM-Hub von phanteks enthoo primo regelt nicht über CPUFAN und bei SYSFAN nur bedingt*

Ich würde die Lüfter mal direkt an das Mainboard anschließen,

 gerade die SysFan-Anschlüsse sind etwas widerborstig,

 einfach mal ausprobieren, was im UEFI so möglich ist.


----------



## Trepok (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PWM-Hub von phanteks enthoo primo regelt nicht über CPUFAN und bei SYSFAN nur bedingt*

Blöde Frage,  was genau versteht ihr unter Sysfan? 
Die Lüfter drehen bei mir auch immer mindestens 400-500 RPM.
Viel langsamer macht ja auch kein Sinn, da ist es effektiver die Lüfter  abschalten zu lassen. 
Ich lasse meine Lüfter allerdings über die Asus - Software steuern und nicht über UEFI.


----------



## Sgiig78 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PWM-Hub von phanteks enthoo primo regelt nicht über CPUFAN und bei SYSFAN nur bedingt*



Trepok schrieb:


> Blöde Frage,  was genau versteht ihr unter Sysfan?


 
So sind die Anschlüsse am Mainboard die für Gehäuselüfter vorgesehen sind bezeichnet .
Bei mir aktuell SYSFAN 1, SYSFAN 2 und SYSFAN 3.

Muss jetzt aber etwas peinliches loswerden . 
Bei der ganzen hin und her steckerei zwischen SYS- und CPUFAN habe ich wohl tatsächlich nur die CPUFAN mit Molex probiert .
Habe es heute Mittag noch einmal ausprobiert an SYSFAN mit Molex zu gehen und siehe da es funzt . 

Dann dachte ich mir nur du Idiot wie erklärst du das jetzt im Forum .
Also Problem (ich) gefunden und Sorry .

Aber ohne den Beitrag von Addi hätte ich es wohl nicht noch ein weiteres mal mit Molex zu probieren , da er ja ein ähnliches Board hat.

Also vielen lieben Dank an Euch alle .


----------



## Trepok (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PWM-Hub von phanteks enthoo primo regelt nicht über CPUFAN und bei SYSFAN nur bedingt*

Hauptsache es läuft jetzt alles so wie, wie es soll.  
Bei der Sysfan-Sache war ich irritiert, da du ja die Lüfter noch mal direkt ans Mainboard stecken solltest.
Hab mich schon gefragt,  wo du die angeschlossen hast. Letztlich macht es ja nur Sinn, die am Chasis-Fan-Anschluss anzukorken.
Aber es ist schon komisch,  das es bei meinem System ohne den Molex geht und  bei dir nicht.


----------



## Sgiig78 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PWM-Hub von phanteks enthoo primo regelt nicht über CPUFAN und bei SYSFAN nur bedingt*

@Trepok , 

ne lief auch one molex aber dann nur bis maximal 800 rpm und ich musste immer nach dem starten auf 100 % stellen damit die Lüfter anlaufen .
Unter 75 % war dann schluss und die Lüfter blieben stehen . 
Mit Molex kann ich jetzt von 400 bis 1200 regeln ohne das die stehen bleiben . 

sry für die späte Antwort .


----------



## OC.Conny (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PWM-Hub von phanteks enthoo primo regelt nicht über CPUFAN und bei SYSFAN nur bedingt*

Hallo Leute da hier eh schon das Primo im Gespräch ist hänge ich mich mal dran. 

Würde man bei dem ENTHOO PRIMO unten auch nen Monsta Radiator  schick verbauen können (http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkuehl...-360mm?c=352)?

 Brauche mal die Höhe vom Boden  bis zu der Oberkante wo das Netzteil dahinter ist?

Das Gehäuse ist ja mit Tür könnte man diese Steuerung verbauen: http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/...rz::24947.html 

Möchte halt wissen ob der Drehregler stört?

Danke schon mal für euer Bemühen


----------



## Addi (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PWM-Hub von phanteks enthoo primo regelt nicht über CPUFAN und bei SYSFAN nur bedingt*

Hi, bitte nächstes mal einen eigenen thread dazu eröffnen.

Der Radiator passt locker rein, sogar mit push-pull. Ich habe über 15 cm gemessen.
Aber so ein Radiator ist sinnlos, da brauch man schon sehr schnell drehende Lüfter die dann auch laut sind um die Luft da durch zu prügeln.
Nimm doch lieber 2x 480er Radiatoren mit 45 mm dicke. Oder unten 45mm und oben 30mm das reicht mehr als aus.

Naja zur Tür sind es etwa 0,5 cm die der Knopf lang sein darf. Auch diese Lüftersteuerung ist in meinen Augen sinnfrei.


mfg


----------



## OC.Conny (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PWM-Hub von phanteks enthoo primo regelt nicht über CPUFAN und bei SYSFAN nur bedingt*

Danke für die Antworten  . . . 

Naja wegen sinnfrei bin am planen mir ne wasserkühlung zu holen und möchte halt erst mal nur alle Möglichkeiten in Betracht ziehen werde dann eh noch mal nen Thread wegen Hilfe und Kaufentscheidung eröffnen.

zu dem Monsta - Radi hatte ich nen Bericht gelesen das er mit Lüfter bei 400 umdrehungen völlig ausreichend kühlt . . . warte ich schau mal . . .  da: DeXgo - Radiatoren in Übergröße Wasserkühlung-Review / Testbericht (Seite 8) und noch einer: http://www.hardwaremax.net/wasserku...lphacool-monsta-radiatoren-360-und-480mm.html

aber ist halt eh noch nichts festes bin immer noch am schauen


----------



## Heroman_overall (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: PWM-Hub von phanteks enthoo primo regelt nicht über CPUFAN und bei SYSFAN nur bedingt*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte auch anfänglich meine Probleme mit der PWM-Steuerung. Ich nutze ein Gigabyte z87 Board und dort funktioniert die Steuerung nur über den CPU-OPT Lüfteranschluss. Wenn ich den 4Pin PWM vom Hub an den CPU-FAN anschließe, laufen die Lüfter nur mit 100%. 

Ich hab mir den Hub im vorraus gekauft, ob zu sehen das das Teil wirklich mit meinem Board funktioniert. Werd mit bald das Luxe kaufen, hab aber irgendwie ein Problem welche Lüfter ich mir kaufen soll. Wird wohl noch eine weile dauern, biss ich mich entschieden hab.

Grüße und allen schönes Wochenende


----------



## -br8g4m3r- (29. November 2014)

*AW: PWM-Hub von phanteks enthoo primo regelt nicht über CPUFAN und bei SYSFAN nur bedingt*



Heroman_overall schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hatte auch anfänglich meine Probleme mit der PWM-Steuerung. Ich nutze ein Gigabyte z87 Board und dort funktioniert die Steuerung nur über den CPU-OPT Lüfteranschluss. Wenn ich den 4Pin PWM vom Hub an den CPU-FAN anschließe, laufen die Lüfter nur mit 100%.
> 
> ...




Ich schließe mich mal hier an, da ich ein ähnliches Problem hab.
Hab jetzt auch ein Enthoo primo und es ist soweit auch alles gut, nur dass ich die Lüftersteuerung nicht verstehe.
Wenn ich diese am cpufan anschließe laufen alle lüfter mit 100% (sind sehr laut), und wenn ich das pwm hub mit dem sysfan1 verbinde läuft garkein lüfter. Das ganze ist natürlich auch über ein sata Kabel vom netzteil mit Strom versorgt. 
Muss ich was am mb umstellen? Der be Quiet Lüfter am cpu-kühler regelt sich übrigens wunderbar nach der temp, wenn dieser am cpufan (stecker) hängt.
Cpu-Opt hab ich bei meinem mb leider nicht gefunden:/

MB: MSI Z77A G45 GAMING


----------



## MrPsyco (29. November 2014)

*AW: PWM-Hub von phanteks enthoo primo regelt nicht über CPUFAN und bei SYSFAN nur bedingt*

Sata Kabel entfernen und nur an CPU fan anschliessen und dann im BIOS geschwindigkeit anpassen.


----------



## -br8g4m3r- (29. November 2014)

*AW: PWM-Hub von phanteks enthoo primo regelt nicht über CPUFAN und bei SYSFAN nur bedingt*



MrPsyco schrieb:


> Sata Kabel entfernen und nur an CPU fan anschliessen und dann im BIOS geschwindigkeit anpassen.



Ok, das werde ich gleich mal probieren 
Aber kann der cpu fan überhaupt alle lüfter mit Strom versorgen?


----------



## MrPsyco (29. November 2014)

*AW: PWM-Hub von phanteks enthoo primo regelt nicht über CPUFAN und bei SYSFAN nur bedingt*

Bei meinem Asrock Z77 extreme9 hats geklappt


----------



## -br8g4m3r- (29. November 2014)

*AW: PWM-Hub von phanteks enthoo primo regelt nicht über CPUFAN und bei SYSFAN nur bedingt*

ok, ohne zusätzliche Stromversorgung laufen die Lüfter auch
Leider hab ich ein andere Version als die die im Handbuch zu sehen ist, und ich hab deshalb kein Plan wo der erste Lüfter ist (nur Lüfter 5 ist gekennzeichnet  ). 
Darum funktioniert das mit den steuern noch nicht richtig. Aber ich hab jetzt im bios festgelegt dass bis 55°C die Lüfter am cpu fan (mit hub verbunden) nicht laufen sollen, und so erricht dass die 5 Gehäuselüfter leiser laufen..
Da werde ich nochmal bisschen suchen um das dann auch richtig steuern zu können..
Kann man verhindern dass die Lüfter beim booten nicht auf 100% "aufheulen"?


----------



## Addi (29. November 2014)

*AW: PWM-Hub von phanteks enthoo primo regelt nicht über CPUFAN und bei SYSFAN nur bedingt*



-br8g4m3r- schrieb:


> Kann man verhindern dass die Lüfter beim booten nicht auf 100% "aufheulen"?



Nein und das ist auch gut so. Sonst würden viele Lüfter erst garnicht anlaufen, weil sie zum starten mehr Spannung brauchen als zum drehen.


----------



## -br8g4m3r- (29. November 2014)

*AW: PWM-Hub von phanteks enthoo primo regelt nicht über CPUFAN und bei SYSFAN nur bedingt*



Addi schrieb:


> Nein und das ist auch gut so. Sonst würden viele Lüfter erst garnicht anlaufen, weil sie zum starten mehr Spannung brauchen als zum drehen.



Dass Lüfter zum Anlaufen mehr Spannung brauchen ist mir bewusst, aber hätte ja sein können dass man einstellen kann, dass beim booten alle Lüfter einmal auf 60% gehen sollen (falls die damit starten), und dann wieder runter.


----------



## SimRacer925 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: PWM-Hub von phanteks enthoo primo regelt nicht über CPUFAN und bei SYSFAN nur bedingt*

Moin!
Da ein ähnlicher Thread zu meiner Frage bereits besteht, eröffne ich mal keinen neuen..
Ich bin dabei einen neuen PC zusammenzubasteln, ready für Skylake anfang August.
Hab bereits alles bis auf Ram, Mobo und CPU^^

Hab als Case das Phanteks Enthoo Primo (derzeit noch ein anderes im Einsatz).
Ich habe folgendes vor mit dem PWM Hub:
4Pin Connector vom Hub zu Motherboard CPU_Fan und SATA Anschluss verbinden zum PSU.

Am Hub:
Fan 1 = Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 (4 pin Anschluss)
Fan 2 = 2 Lüfter in der Front via Splitter (beide 3pin)
Fan 3 = 2 Lüfter am Boden via Splitter (beide 3pin)
Fan 4 = 1 Lüfter Hinten (3pin)
Fan 5 = 2 Lüfter oben via Splitter (beide 3pin)
Fan 6 = 1 Lüfter zusätzlich oben (3pin)

Kann das funktionieren oder gibts da evtl. Probleme? Der Be Quiet CPU Kühler ist halt ein 4pin, geht der ohne Probleme an den Hub oder sollte der auf dem Mainboard direkt platziert werden?


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: PWM-Hub von phanteks enthoo primo regelt nicht über CPUFAN und bei SYSFAN nur bedingt*

Du kannst natürlich auch 4Pin Lüfter da dran klemmen, die werden dann über Spannung geregelt.
Aufgrund der flexibilität würde ich den CPU Lüfter aber seperat anschließen wollen, außer du willst ihn immer synchron zu den Gehäuselüfter regeln, aber das handhabt jeder anders.

Das Einzige was du beachten musst: Es gibt einen Lüfter Anschluss am Hub (afaik ist es Fan1) der nur einen Lüfter dran haben darf, das siehst du aber im Handbuch


----------



## SimRacer925 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: PWM-Hub von phanteks enthoo primo regelt nicht über CPUFAN und bei SYSFAN nur bedingt*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Du kannst natürlich auch 4Pin Lüfter da dran klemmen, die werden dann über Spannung geregelt.
> Aufgrund der flexibilität würde ich den CPU Lüfter aber seperat anschließen wollen, außer du willst ihn immer synchron zu den Gehäuselüfter regeln, aber das handhabt jeder anders.
> 
> Das Einzige was du beachten musst: Es gibt einen Lüfter Anschluss am Hub (afaik ist es Fan1) der nur einen Lüfter dran haben darf, das siehst du aber im Handbuch



Also lieber den CPU Kühler direkt an CPU_Fan anschließen und den Hub mit den anderen 8 Lüftern woran? 
Und jo, ist Fan 1 der den Hub per PWM steuern würde, da würde ich dann den hinteren Lüfter dranklemmen.

Neues Verbindungsbild:
Fan 1 = 1 Lüfter Hinten (3pin)
Fan 2 = 2 Lüfter in der Front via Splitter (beide 3pin)
Fan 3 = 2 Lüfter am Boden via Splitter (beide 3pin)
Fan 4 = 1 Lüfter oben (3pin)
Fan 5 = 1 Lüfter oben (3pin)
Fan 6 = 1 Lüfter oben (3pin)

Nur woran muss dann der Hub? Lt. Anleitung soll der explizit an CPU_Fan da nur der garantiert PWM hat auf jedem Board..


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: PWM-Hub von phanteks enthoo primo regelt nicht über CPUFAN und bei SYSFAN nur bedingt*

Welches Board wirds denn? Die Asus Bretter haben ab Z97 vollwertige PWM Anschlüsse, überall


----------



## SimRacer925 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: PWM-Hub von phanteks enthoo primo regelt nicht über CPUFAN und bei SYSFAN nur bedingt*

Sehr sehr sehr wahrscheinlich das MSI Z170A Krait Gaming, da ich voll auf Schwarz/Weiß getrimmt bin 
Wenn die auch überall PWM haben, könnte ich ja den CPU Kühler an CPU_Fan machen und den Hub an SYS_Fan1? Sind ja immerhin alles Gehäuselüfter dran..^^


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: PWM-Hub von phanteks enthoo primo regelt nicht über CPUFAN und bei SYSFAN nur bedingt*

MSI trickst leider, aber zumindest CPU_FAN und CPU_OPT sind bei den aktuellen Boards PWM und lassen sich getrennt regeln.
2PWM Anschlüsse hat afaik jedes Board


----------



## SimRacer925 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: PWM-Hub von phanteks enthoo primo regelt nicht über CPUFAN und bei SYSFAN nur bedingt*

CPU_OPT bedeutet was?  Da dann den CPU Kühler dran und den Hub an CPU_FAN?


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: PWM-Hub von phanteks enthoo primo regelt nicht über CPUFAN und bei SYSFAN nur bedingt*

Kann sein das der bei MSI CPUFAN2 heißt


----------



## SimRacer925 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: PWM-Hub von phanteks enthoo primo regelt nicht über CPUFAN und bei SYSFAN nur bedingt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ist aus der Anleitung zum Vorgängerboard, dem Z97S SLI Krait. Seh ich das richtig, dass CPU1 und 2 beide PWM haben (Speed Control)? Und die SYS Fans haben das nicht?
Denke der Nachfolger in Form des Z170A Krait Gaming wird dann ja ähnlich aufgebaut sein und wohl auch die beiden als PWM haben


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: PWM-Hub von phanteks enthoo primo regelt nicht über CPUFAN und bei SYSFAN nur bedingt*

Korrekt!

Bei den SysFans ist der vierte Pin leider tot


----------



## SimRacer925 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: PWM-Hub von phanteks enthoo primo regelt nicht über CPUFAN und bei SYSFAN nur bedingt*

Perfekt danke 
Dann werd ich den CPU Kühler an CPU_FAN1 machen und den Hub an CPU_FAN2 

Verkabelt ist schonmal alles, fehlen nur noch das Board und Skylake 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: PWM-Hub von phanteks enthoo primo regelt nicht über CPUFAN und bei SYSFAN nur bedingt*

Super, hab das gleiche Case, ein Träumchen das Teil 
Denk dran die extra Stromversorgung an den hub anzuschließen


----------



## SimRacer925 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: PWM-Hub von phanteks enthoo primo regelt nicht über CPUFAN und bei SYSFAN nur bedingt*

Ja das Case ist schon nice, hab spaßeshalber die LED Leuchte schonmal getestet, macht schon was her so eine weiße LED Leuchte wenn man eine weiß beleuchtete Tastatur und weiß leuchtendes LCD Display am Lenkrad hat.. 
Bin schon mega auf die Temperaturen gespannt, abgeschottetes Netzteil und deutlich mehr Lüfter als in meinem jetzigen Midi-Tower Case, mal gucken was es bringt^^


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: PWM-Hub von phanteks enthoo primo regelt nicht über CPUFAN und bei SYSFAN nur bedingt*

Vor allem die GPU bleibt Kühler als in "normalen" Cases
aus meinem Silent Base Review:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

